# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Busta paga neo assunto

## tsunami_1978

Buongiorno 
avrei una domanda da porre agli esperti del forum. Sono stato assunto dal giorno 14 luglio in una azienda, con contratto a tempo determinato e qualifica di impiegato con contratto metalmeccanico. Nella busta paga, come riferimento ore per la determinazione della paga base mi è chiaro il discorso delle 173 ore/mese. Tuttavia, avendo iniziato a mese in corso, c'è una voce in detrazione con dicitura "7501 Assenza assunti/dimessi" ed il riferimento orario è di 72 ore (ovvero i 9 giorni di Luglio non lavorati per le 8 ore di lavoro giornaliero). Mi chiedevo come mai il riferimento ore, per questa voce, non viene determinato in proporzione rispetto al riferimento delle 173 ore. 
Grazie

----------


## UPWARDCDL

La voce assunti e dimessi viene generata dalla macchina perchè lei è stato assunto a metà del mese dal prossimo mese avrà 173 perchè il mese è intero.
Ma la voce di competenza cosa riporta?
Un cordiale saluto.

----------


## tsunami_1978

La voce riporta:  Voci variabili del mese Importo base Riferimento Trattenute Competenze  7001 Retribuzione 9.97 173  1704.95  7501 Assenza ferie/assunti 9.97 72 717.87    
Ciò che non mi è chiaro è il meccanismo di calcolo delle ore non lavorate, ovvero perchè il riferimento ore sia proprio il numero di ore per 9 giorni e non una parte proporzionale al divisore orario delle 173 ore. 
La ringrazio
Saluti

----------

